# Screening fro gestational diabetes



## kristawhite07@outlook.com (Mar 9, 2012)

What ICD-9 would I use to screen for gestational diabetes? I was told 790.22 but the patient does not or has not been diagnosed with any diabetes. Am I correct using V28.89?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2012)

it will be a screening code V code but for pregnant pts look in the antenatal screening codes.  You would never use anything other than a V code for screening.


----------

